# dth



## nikhil (Feb 17, 2005)

help.....i am  thinking about purchasing a dth but i don't know much about it...which brand is better...what about the warrantty? can it be installed by   my self? what is the reception like?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm, the *DD direct plus* is the cheapest here! 
Just rs. 2500 for the dish antenna and STB and u get 17 DD channels + 12 private free channels+ 8-9 radio stations. I dont know abt the service or reception though.   

I case you want private pay channels as well, go for *DISH TV* . We will have to pay for STB, dish antenna and for the channels as well..., we get a lot of channels , as much as 125 channels.

There was already  a discussion on this topic, but i couldn't find it, mayabe i dint search with the right keywords.


----------



## nikhil (Feb 17, 2005)

what about the brand? which one do u   thiik is better? any suggesttion?


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 17, 2005)

*DD Direct Plus* is as the name sugests frm *Prasar Bharti* (DD) and its package is dominated by DD channels and has some free to air channels and radio. For this all u need to get is a Set Top Box and a DTH antenna from anywhere u want to and enjoy it. (Its a free service)

*Dish TV* is frm *Zee* and has got almost all channels available. Its like u have to pay fr wat u want to see and ur monthly bill depends on that. Its min is something Rs 125 and will go on increasing as u add more channels in ur boquet. last time i had enquired it had an offer running where u had to pay Rs 12000 one time fr installation, membership, set top box, anntenna and all channels fr 2 years after which u pay per channel.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 17, 2005)

Just forgot to add that DishTV or any other DTH providers Set top box and antenna will work for DD Direct plus, but not vice versa


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> what about the brand? which one do u   thiik is better? any suggesttion?


Both are good, (but reception wise, i have no idea). 

DD direct plus offers yu free service but you get only free to air channels. 

Dish TV is costly but you get pay channels as well.


----------



## nikhil (Feb 25, 2005)

i ran across a mag.(a financial one) which had a article on dth...quite informative.....am i allowed to mention the mag. name? it's the latest issue anyway the mag. topic writer conclusion was wait for some more time until more players enter the field.


----------



## klinux (Feb 25, 2005)

might be inline with the topic  , but r there any plans of DESTROYING CAS from chennai ??????????


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes please name the MAG as its a financial mag it has nothing to do with Digit. As since we all freely name Chip(its biggest competitor) now and then.
Also give us some details abt the article.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> might be inline with the topic  , but r there any plans of DESTROYING CAS from chennai ??????????


Do you like this CAS thing? 
It sucks , IMO   

I can see only the doordarshan and the trash of free to air channels. 

Only discovery travel and living, NDTV 24X7, NDTV profit, BBC, and very few others is good. MTV was free and even that is cr@ped now...   

I dont know why we have to suffer, when other enjoy pay channels....


----------



## medpal (Feb 26, 2005)

the dish tv package for the time being is too costly to operate in my city. that too without any channels of start tv group as star has not yet linked its channels.

only espn and star sports are available on dish tv.

there is also problem with sony group too.

if you plan to use all the channels and then you may end up paying around 650 -700 rupees per months.

and right now there no stbs with multi card options so a wait is worth till we get more players and more mature market.

till then local cable wallah with 230 bucks rental and 65 channels almost all worthy channels are in list and plus many more local movie channels.


----------



## nikhil (Feb 27, 2005)

the mag  which i was  referring to is OUTLOOK MONEY mag dated 28 feb  2005 pg 64-65. nice article since it gives us the basic idea on the dth subject.....any suggestions on where i can get more info...especially for a city like lucknow


----------



## pimpom (Feb 27, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> i ran across a mag.(a financial one) which had a article on dth...quite informative.....am i allowed to mention the mag. name?


I've occasionally come across questions similar to this one. For God's sake, this is a free country, isn't it ? I know this is a proprietary moderated forum, but I sure hope such questions arose out of over-timidity and not because some past posters were intimidated from ever mentioning any other magazine.

I believe the mods and admins should be broadminded enough to allow references to any other mag, including direct competitors, so long as the reference is relevant.

As it happens, someone brought in a Dish TV system for testing yesterday. He got permission from the dealer to let me test it so that he can make up his mind about buying it. I'll post the results after I've had a chance to test it.


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 28, 2005)

never know much about dish
but after getting informations from all you guys
can you tell me is it work for one box for one tv or one box for more than one tv??
clear it !!!!
Thx


----------



## krisjr (Feb 28, 2005)

hey mate,y ru even thinking of goin dish just yet..there r few issues to be sorted out.the price is stil high.let ppl purch ten u decide..same wit any new tech,dont u think..tenonly u wont regret later.dish tv is very costly.the channel bundles r also **** costly..


----------



## multi (Feb 28, 2005)

while  travelling  Jammu  & Kashmir  i  have  saw  many  users  for  Dish  tv  ,  even  our  Indian Army  is  also  using  it  there  .
 
as  per  performance  &  package  dish tv  is  better  option


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

Dishtv,  the ground breaking direct-to-home entertainment service, brings the power of choice.  Entertainment in different languages and packages. 
Over 100 channels on offer and growing.
From movies, sports, children programming, news and religious programs anywhere and anytime.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes the army extensivly uses the DTH system for ent. Its good and makes you feel at home after a long days work. The reception is crystal clear and the sound quality is amazingly good.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 2, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> never know much about dish
> but after getting informations from all you guys
> can you tell me is it work for one box for one tv or one box for more than one tv??
> clear it !!!!
> Thx


Brother unfortunately one has to use ONE SET TOP BOK FOR EACH TV.
This is the thing thats really bad


----------



## nikhil (Mar 3, 2005)

can it be installed by myself.....what comes with the kit...besides the dish and the set up box and cable....which direction should the dish be pointing? does it necessary be on the roof? i live in an apartment ....if i install it on the roof then cabelling will a problem...i will require a lot of it?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Mar 3, 2005)

Why don't you do to the site for DD Direct (www.ddindia.com) and find out about its services.. As for DTH from Zee, I don't think it is necessary at its rate currently.. As no. of subscribers increase, the rates will decrease and then it will be moe affordable...
>> Siddhartha


----------



## nikhil (Mar 3, 2005)

the dd dth has a limited range at the moment but it might increase the channels in the future as more companies show their channels if the ad revenue is enough to attract them or is it the number of viewers????? anyway the group of people who do get the dth will not have to worry about the cable guys tantrums at all....but i was told that don't get the ku band since it will not give u a good reception in bad/cloudy/rainy day....


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2005)

Can i connect the dth to my computers tv - tuner card for viewing tv programms


----------



## pimpom (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes. Just connect the RF-Out of the DTH set to the RF-In socket on your tuner card. Or, if your tuner card has composite video-in, you can connect that to the composite video output of the DTH. The latter method will provide better picture quality than the former method.


----------



## nikhil (Mar 4, 2005)

what about the dth setup brands .....any particular recomendation????i was told that SHARP VISION is a good brand and so is NIG...BELTAK i was told by the salesman that it is a low end setup box.....anyone out there bought a dth set yet?????which comp? how good was the performance(picture quality, warrenty-i am geeting any where from 6 months to 1 year warrenty, after sales service, installation, etc...)pl post all your dth stoies nightmarish experiances or really decent happy ones....it will help us all out in making correct choices....having the dth connected to a tv tuner card will also help u in saving the program on your hdd if u want to watch it later.....


----------



## nikhil (Mar 7, 2005)

is it possible to use the same dish with 2 different setup boxes...and one tv set?


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 7, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> is it possible to use the same dish with 2 different setup boxes...and one tv set?


I think so. Would be useful only fr DD not on Zee Dish TV as 2 STT here means 2 membership and a bomb to pay


----------



## nikhil (Mar 8, 2005)

actually i was wondering if i purchase and use the DD  dish antennae, receiver, and set top box  right now for a few months, and  later on, i wish to change my service provider, can i use the same dish antennae and receiver with a different service provider's set top box. for example, can i use DD's dish antennae n receiver with Dish TV's (or Zee's) set top box. and is so, do i have to make any modifictaions of any sort if i have been previously using that dish for receiving thr DD DTH service.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 8, 2005)

As per the law all set top boxes for DTH must be inter operable i.e. Zee STT should work on DD. This was officially provrn to DishTV subscribers by DishTV in some recent Cricket Series(Dish TV couldnt show it bco of contractual obligations) so it just adviced customers on how to set up DD Direct Plus on their DishTV.
As u plan to take DD first u will have to look up in the Market and see if that STT meets the law or not otherwise u would be stuck. Better wait some time and then let DishTV do the installation, or wait till STARs liscence is aproved(they are lobbin really hard)


----------



## musafir (Mar 12, 2005)

hey i have the dd dth kit....got it for rs 3200 here....it's good in the sense that it's a one time purchase with no recurring cost...no monthly payment....all channels are free....good quality video and sound...purchased it from a local shop....the next day a person come over with his tools and my dd dth kit and installed it at my place took almost one hour to install it....it took him some time to find the signal though....anyway it's a good choice considering that if u don't already have a cable connection and u want the basic stuff and can do without the zee movie channels then it's a good choice...give it a real serious and then go out and buy it...upgrade to a paid one later when u get a wider choice..u won't regret it ...


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 12, 2005)

musafir said:
			
		

> hey i have the dd dth kit....got it for rs 3200 here....it's good in the sense that it's a one time purchase with no recurring cost...no monthly payment....all channels are free....good quality video and sound...purchased it from a local shop....the next day a person come over with his tools and my dd dth kit and installed it at my place took almost one hour to install it....it took him some time to find the signal though....anyway it's a good choice considering that if u don't already have a cable connection and u want the basic stuff and can do without the zee movie channels then it's a good choice...give it a real serious and then go out and buy it...upgrade to a paid one later when u get a wider choice..u won't regret it ...


Well i will give u one thing to regret about, my neighbour got dth today and Uncle told me the whole Instalation cost only Rs 2000. 

Man i am impressed by this, Wheres 2000(life time all free channels) and 12000 which one would have to pay for DishTV installation and 2 years all channels  included(but star not included)


----------



## nikhil (Mar 13, 2005)

hey musafir...i checked the price here in lko...i'm able to get it in the rs 2800 to 3200 range...depending on where u shop...inclusive of installtion charge...comes with a min. of 6 months warrenty...but some stores offer 1 yr warrenty...this is for a company called sharp


----------



## nikhil (Mar 28, 2005)

just recently got the dd dth dish and setup up box kit...traded in my belive it or not my old vcr which was packed away somewhere...and paid only rs 1600  for the complete kit plus installation...the full price was rs 3000....got rs 1400 for the vcr as trade in value...and now i can watch all the free channels...not much i admit...but more will join sooner or later..and if i want to upgrade to a paid service later on all i have to do is to trade in this dd setup box for the other company's setup box  the dish remains the same and so does the cabling....only the box changes...u buy the card to activate the service it's around rs 400 here..then pay monthly fee of around rs 200


----------



## nikhil (Mar 28, 2005)

one thing i forgot to add is that the one time payment for the dth hardware may seem a bit steep but it's worth it considering that it's much cheaper then subscribing to cable(meaning paying a mpnthly rent to the cable wallas...and then tolerating their strikes and poor quality of transmission and poor service...etc)if u go for the free dth service u get free channels for as long as u want to and when u want to go for the paid stuff then change the setup box and then pay monthly rent


----------



## bishnu_rath (Mar 28, 2005)

don't go for cheaper stb as it might give u trouble later


----------



## iinfi (Mar 28, 2005)

i live in a flat ... 4th floor of a 12 storey building ...
is it necessary to place the dish on the roof top ...

is line-of-sight necessary

my building has MTNL's (CDMA) Base Station Transmitter on the roof-top ....

will it affect DTH's signals ??

thanks


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 29, 2005)

no i guess . and the prices have also gone too less all u need to have is the lmb. if u have an old 8 ft or above antenna u can fix it to the old one and dosent effect or have an affect on cdma or other stuff


----------



## nikhil (Apr 1, 2005)

no u don't have to fix it to the roof according to the installation man who installed the dish at my place...it should have a clear view in front with no blockage and facing in south-east direction where the satellite is located in space....i've been using it for about 1 month (dd dth service) and i've had no complaints so far..


----------



## musafir (Apr 20, 2005)

yes the line of sight is very important otherwise u won't be able to pick up th tv signals at all..u won't get any reception...the installtion man will do all the setting for u all u need is clear line of sight in front of the dish..facing south-east direction


----------



## iinfi (Apr 20, 2005)

ok thanks
well does it get signals frm the satellite or the nearest base station ???
i thought  it gets signals frm the nearest base station ....


----------



## musafir (Apr 22, 2005)

satellite only for the dth...the base station does not apply to dth as far as i know...


----------

